# Rapid TSH rise but hyper feeling?



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Try to make this short:

I had 2 blood tests run within the last month for pre-surgery testing (long story), the most recent about 2 weeks ago. Both tests showed my TSH on the very bottom which indicates hyper (hypothetically because I don't feel like looking for the results, lets say that the range was .03 - 5.0 and my results were at .04). Yesterday, I go see my endo after 3 months or so and the result using the same range is 1.95.

My questions are: 
1. how the hec does the TSH zoom up in a week or so?? 
2. are one of the tests wrong? 
3. will it keep going up if I stay on this dose? 
4. why do i feel hyper if I am within range and going up towards the hypo end? i feel hot, fast, irritable, crazy, bloodshot painful eyes -the usual. And this hyper feeling started about 2 weeks ago - I had been feeling really good the last couple of months.
5. i am getting over some kind of cold, could this have affected my TSH?

I am asking the community because I know you guys know more about this stuff and also because of this: my endo is feeling my neck and I have on a high necked blouse so my scar was hidden and she remarked that she can't feel my thyroid it must have shrunken, what a great sign. I was way too tired to remind her that they took it out. Can't make this up!:confused0024:


----------

